# Vids from Ostacruiser's Sunday skeg ride



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Had a great ride in some nasty skeg with Ostacruiser and some other awesome machines!


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks man


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE :rockn:


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

nice x2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool !!


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks I got a few more to come


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here are a few more vids from the ride:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice vids guys ......note to self, NEVER buy a quad from Canada lol, blackie might have previously owned it and rode the hell out of it! LMAO :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! Where's the one of him slamming the tree! lol I saw it on Osta's page yesterday.


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ya lol buying a used modded mud quad probably isn't ever a good plan!
The part where he hits the tree is at 1:43 in the Blackie vaporizing skeg video. I was shooting with my helmet cam so it's a bit far away lol.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

They are good to watch! Keep beating them quads up and I'll keep watching


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

best atv channel on youtube . next are the guys from ukraine .


----------

